# BF2 Patch 1.41 wont install



## MadRussian

well i have had this problem for over 2 weeks now, and no one on the BF2 forums seems to wanna help.

my Comp can run BF2 perfectly, just the 1.41 patch will not install, it gets to 8% then just randomly says PATCH FAILED, sometimes it will even quit if i get past 8% or before.

iam seriously tearing my hair out with this problem, i have tried reinstalling the game, ive tried downloading it again from another good site, and nope....nothing is working.

although i might add, that it only patched once, once out of the whole time, and it patched in under 5 mins, as ushally it takes ages just to get past 8%, but i had to uninstall the game and now cannot re-patch due to this problem iam having.


any help will be greatly apreciatied 

Thanks!


----------



## PISTON

go to fileplanet and get thier patch for it. it will never have errors resulting from a faulty patch. and make sure u uninstall the game and get rid of any left over files then reinstall again. it would be good to use a reg cleaner also after uninstalling such as http://www.ccleaner.com/download/ run these apps after installing cc cleaner, this is good to do like monthly along with defrag any way, then reinstall bf2. now your ready for your crisp clean brand new 1.41 patch from none other than the www.fileplanet.com website. dont think u have to pay to download from there either. just make a free account and dont click on subscribe for anyting, you will have to wait in line for a few minutes for the downloads, but i assure u they all work. this should work. good luck man!


----------



## MadRussian

Well thanks for the advice, but unfortunatly it did not work, the patch i downloaded was already from FilePlanet so i didnt re-download, but i did try to to run CCleaner and get rid of all files after i uninstalled the game, i even tried turning everything off in the task bar and everything i didnt need in the Proccesors...but still nothing isnt working, i got the typical PATCH FAILED when it got about half way through 8%.

So you guys maby have anymore ideas?


----------



## PISTON

well, my knowledge goes no further. lol my advice is to start a new thread again with a catchy title such as "BATTLEFIELD 2, 1.41 PATCH FAILURE!" . and explain what you tried and whats happening. chances are someone new will see it and maybe have had the same prob. sorry you went through all that trouble and had no fix. good luck


----------



## Akmorph

MadRussian said:


> Well thanks for the advice, but unfortunatly it did not work, the patch i downloaded was already from FilePlanet so i didnt re-download, but i did try to to run CCleaner and get rid of all files after i uninstalled the game, i even tried turning everything off in the task bar and everything i didnt need in the Proccesors...but still nothing isnt working, i got the typical PATCH FAILED when it got about half way through 8%.
> 
> So you guys maby have anymore ideas?


If I am not mistaken , the easiest way to get that patch and get it running, I had the same problem as well. I reinstalled the game and then got the patches via EA LINK. Their program downloaded that patch file in a matter of minutes instead of 20+ minutes.

If you also have any of the expansion packs / or add on's (PRMM, ect) you will need to run the patch after each one that gets installed.


----------



## GoofTroop

My 1.41 patch wont even opwn when I click on it.


----------



## MadRussian

it takes at least 2 to 3 minutes to start because it is a big file.

but i had solved my problem, i just copied all the files that it failed on from my friends BF2, basicaly did a manual patch.


----------



## streetsmart1980

Hi Madrussian, 

I am glad you were able to copy those files from your friend. I am having the same problem you had. I downloaded the 1.41 patch and it stops at about 8% or so and says patch failed. Then I won't be able to play bf2 any more. Any suggestions guys?

I successfully reinstalled bf2, but how do I do the patch. I've downloaded the patch twice now from two different locations, but it is still not working. HELP!!!!


----------



## gamerbyron

Try googling BF2 1.41 patch.


----------



## Swof

I found the solution but don t open the smile yet! It worked in the old patches. Look this post::down: 

Execute Patcher, Choose language, wait for welcome screen, don't hit continue.

go to your documents folder and to this location:

c:\documents\YOUR USERNAME\local settings\temp

and look for a folder which looks like {BLAH....} lots of numbers and chars. Go into that folder structure and copy the files in it (e.g. patch.exe, all the files) to a folder where you can execute them (e.g. create a dir named C:\temp)

then open a commandpromt (type "cmd" in run/execute at startmenu) and go to your new created folder with the patchdata. Execute the with the following line (edit to your installfolder location of course):

patch.exe "c:\FolderWhereBF 2Is"

Watch the magic happen.

POSTED BY Leki!!!

Maybe we need to change something above I just don t no what. Please if someone knows tell me plz! OK. I really wanna play!!! 

Thank you


----------



## Likeatalltree

I'm having the same problem. It fails at 8% everytime.


----------



## [TXC]REAPER

problem solved!!!!

hey all i play as [TXC]Reaper on BF2 and i had 2 format my HDD the other day but when i tryed 2 put BF2 back on it would get 2 about 2% then come up with PATCHING FAILED!!!!

i was so pissed off....

first of all remove all BF2 files that includes the reg files you can do this by REGCURE after unistalling the game

also remove BF2 from My Documents

if you dont want to use regcure u can do these steps:

start , run , type regedit

after that you should see HKEYS_LOCAL_MACHINE click on the +

then click on the + of software

then go down to DICE

there should be all the BF2's you should have the register files in there

Delete any of the BF2 files in there after that go back and find Electronic Arts delete the entire folder UNLESS U HAVE GOT OTHER GAMES FROM EA DONT DELETE THE FILE!!!!!!!!!!!! ONLY DELETE THE BF2 FILES!!!!!!!!!!

after this restart your computer into SAFE MODE!

then install the game as you normaly would and it should install the patch just fine.

if it doesn't please email me on ([email protected])

ps: regcure requires a serial key and may cause other files that are needed by the OS to not run properly...


----------



## Cheo8

Help! I can play Bf2 perfectly, but the 1.41 patch installer doesn´t open when I click on it...
Please Help.


----------



## [TXC]REAPER

just put your computer into safe mode

then try reinstalling the patch from the .exe 

and it should patch properly

this also happend 2 mine i could install the game but wouldn't patch just try this is my previous comment


----------



## Cheo8

No, it didn´t work...


----------



## [TXC]REAPER

sometimes it does take awhile 2 open

start your computer into safe mode!

then click on the Bf2 patch v1.4 

the press Ctrl , Alt , Delete then go into the processes tab

and there should be a file called BF2_Patch_1.41.exe

right click on the file and go down 2 set priority and make it real time!

then go back 2 the Bf2 patch file and open another 1 so now the computer will be reading the u want it 2 open so it will open..

never open any more the 2 of the same patches on your computer


----------



## [TXC]REAPER

Cheo8 problem 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

sometimes it does take awhile 2 open

start your computer into safe mode!

then click on the Bf2 patch v1.4 

the press Ctrl , Alt , Delete then go into the processes tab

and there should be a file called BF2_Patch_1.41.exe

right click on the file and go down 2 set priority and make it real time!

then go back 2 the Bf2 patch file and open another 1 so now the computer will be reading the u want it 2 open so it will open..

never open any more the 2 of the same patches on your computer


----------



## ACA529

Download the patch directly from EA: http://largedownloads.ea.com/pub/patches/BF2/1.41/BF2_Patch_1.41.exe

See if that works. If it doesn't, re-install BF2 and then attempt to patch again.


----------



## jackstoner

well i got a new one

patch process goes through fine and says complete. 

But when i start BF2 ... it still says version 1.1 ect. And my rank is stuck at private ( ive passed the XP needed ) and i believe thats because the patch didnt work. 

I saw on here to try to install it in safe mode so im go do that right now and cross my fingers


----------



## carlg1212

Here's my solution:

1.) After you get the "PATCH FAILED" pop-up window, click "OK" to close it.
2.) Double-click the patch again. 

Repeat steps 1 & 2 until it installs. You might have to do this 3-4 times.

The first time, the install meter went up to 8% and failed. I closed the "PATCH FAILED" window, then double-clicked the patch again, and the install meter went up to 12% then failed. It eventually installed.


----------

